# Nostalgic Plastic Kits



## Tankman

I built models from both these kits back in the early 60's.
The Revell T2 first appeared as the J.L.Hanna of Standard Oil and has been reissued many times since then. This one I created from the Esso Glasgow kit released a few years back.
The BP tanker is an old Merit kit and was supplied with transfers for the British Sovereign originally. I have searched for years for this kit and eventually found a boxed un-made kit in a model shop in Poole. Unfortunately the transfers in the box had dried out, gone brittle and were beyond redemption so I created new ones on the computer and took the opportunity to finish the model as the British Victory in the later BP colours.
Both kits have been doctored so that etched brass after-market guard rails could be fitted and many of the over-size plastic components have been removed and replaced with scratch built items.
Both models have had the moulded pipe-work on deck removed and replaced with plastic or brass rod.
I hope they bring back memories for some of you.


----------



## Donald McGhee

I picked up an old made up plastic kit of a coastal tanker, Shell Welder, in a junk shop and will eventually 'doctor' the broken bits.
There is a real lack of merchant ship kits on the market, most are warships and the bloody Titanic ! 
Oh for something like a Bank boat, or a City/Clan/Glen/Blu Flue etc, etc. Problem being that we are a dying breed of sailormen who sailed on and remembered these ships and I can't see any of the major model co's investing in the moulds. Shame.


----------



## Jim Harris

Member 'Herky' posted information about Card Models on 15th December 2013.
I Googled Marcle Models in the U.K. and they've got heaps of cargo ships.
I don't know what Card Models are yet, Donald, but I'm going to give it a go as I bought the 'Clement', [Booth Line] for $50 including  postage.
'Herky' was a great help also with his advice, and he lives in N.Z.

Regards,

Jim.


----------



## Jon Vincent

Nice job, I was 2/0 on the sovereign, accurate enough to look good and bring back memories


----------



## rknibbs

Good job on the BP tanker, just wish these kits were still available.


----------



## Donald McGhee

Jim Harris said:


> Member 'Herky' posted information about Card Models on 15th December 2013.
> I Googled Marcle Models in the U.K. and they've got heaps of cargo ships.
> I don't know what Card Models are yet, Donald, but I'm going to give it a go as I bought the 'Clement', [Booth Line] for $50 including postage.
> 'Herky' was a great help also with his advice, and he lives in N.Z.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jim.


Thanks Jim, great site and I am going to take the plunge soon, just making up my mind what one to go for. Much appreciated.
Regards
Don


----------



## Shipbuilder

I built that _J L Hanna_ when I was at school, long time ago! Those are very nice models with the improved bits such as rails, pipes. I also built plastic C3 _Hawaiian Pilot_ at about the same time. I remember the _Shell Welder_ and also there was a Ben Line ship (Maybe _Benledi_). 
I doubt if any merchant ships will ever be produced as kits again. Kit manufacturers don’t like them and long-ago convinced the model-shipbuilding public that you needed lots of expensive tools to scratch build. Far more sensible to pay out two or three hundred quid for a kit! 
Plastic merchant ships had the advantage that they were small scale, so they were inexpensive and did not take up much room. The downside was they could be put together very quickly. I started building my own from bits & pieces many years ago, but they are still mistaken for plastic kits. Attached, _Fort Amherst._
Bob


----------



## BenLedi

The _Ben Ledi_ was a Revell release in the 1970s. It was a nice model, I built it as a kid and it gathered dust for years on my shelf. If you send a request to Revell (Germany) they may even still have the moulds.

http://www.revell.de/home.html

Whether or not they would consider it a good enough seller to return it to production is another matter. There are loads of kits of the _Titanic_ out there but very few of freighters. I am quite tempted by the 1/400 _Queen Mary_. I requested Revell to consider a 1/400 _QE2 _ post 1987 re-fit so they replied and said they will consider it at their next new release appraisals. My dad worked for Lloyd's Register and in the course of his career I attended a good few launches the first of which was John Brown & Co. Ship No.736.

http://www.gla.ac.uk/services/archives/exhibitions/qe2/qe2photogallery4/aerialviewofshipno7361/


----------



## ben27

good day tankman,m,11th may,2014,20:39.re;nostalgic plastic kits,great models.thank you for sharing,regards ben27,


----------



## stein

Looks good that tanker model Tankman, something few plastic kits do.

I bought the Hawaiian Pilot mentioned by shipbuilder a couple of years ago, but found there had to be too many improvements to be made before it would look like anything, and then it probably would be better to do the groundwork in another material. I wish that would sell such sets with an optional supply of photo etched railings etc.


----------



## Split

Tankman said:


> I built models from both these kits back in the early 60's.
> The Revell T2 first appeared as the J.L.Hanna of Standard Oil and has been reissued many times since then. This one I created from the Esso Glasgow kit released a few years back.
> The BP tanker is an old Merit kit and was supplied with transfers for the British Sovereign originally. I have searched for years for this kit and eventually found a boxed un-made kit in a model shop in Poole. Unfortunately the transfers in the box had dried out, gone brittle and were beyond redemption so I created new ones on the computer and took the opportunity to finish the model as the British Victory in the later BP colours.
> Both kits have been doctored so that etched brass after-market guard rails could be fitted and many of the over-size plastic components have been removed and replaced with scratch built items.
> Both models have had the moulded pipe-work on deck removed and replaced with plastic or brass rod.
> I hope they bring back memories for some of you.


Beautiful job you've done there, Tankman. 

Just one point. Are you sure that is not a Caltex star I'm looking at, on the t2?


----------



## Tankman

Sorry for the delay in replying Split, yes that is the Caltex star you see. The kit was built as the "Caltex Glasgow", the same as when I first built a model from this kit back in 1963. Then I used the letter heads from letters I had received from Caltex (Overseas Tankship UK) about acceptance as an Engineer Apprentice with them.
The latest model used computer editing and printing to produce decals of the company logo.

Chris


----------



## DURANGO

If there was any money to be made in producing plastic ship models I,m sure they would be in production but I can't see any way they could make a profit and to be honest building them from scratch would be a bit daunting and if I had one of my ships I would want them all so I guess I had better just stick with the photos nice thought though regards Dave .


----------



## alan ward

stein said:


> Looks good that tanker model Tankman, something few plastic kits do.
> 
> I bought the Hawaiian Pilot mentioned by shipbuilder a couple of years ago, but found there had to be too many improvements to be made before it would look like anything, and then it probably would be better to do the groundwork in another material. I wish that would sell such sets with an optional supply of photo etched railings etc.


I too had Hawaiian Pilot,it was on the landing window sill and sadly wound up in a heap at the bottom of the stairs,nice model.


----------



## Somerton

When I was in the Pladda ( Clyde Shipping Co ) in 1960 I made a Liberty Ship model from a kit. I gave it to the wife,s young nephew.

Alex C.


----------



## hugdavliv

*Kits*

I managed to get an Esso Glasgow, Benledi and Hawaian Planter on ebay this year, for reasonable prices. The later l plan to convert to Benlines Benevis. I also bought two trumpeter 1/350 liberty ships and will convert one of them into a post war British liberty.


----------



## Tankman

This is my rendition of the Trumpeter kit as Harrisons Liberty "Colonial"

Chris


----------

